# I think im done



## adamschofield95 (Oct 29, 2021)

I'm a head chef that's slowly fallen out of love with cooking, I have recently started this new job and I have found the manager to be unbearable, she is completely two faced, not willing to budge on ideas for the menu, she has to have the specials board packed out with 4 starters 4 mains and 4 desserts, and that's just the specials menu the main menu is atleast 20 dishes big and not including desserts, I am paid only £10 an hour and I put in a solid 50 hour week every week, there is only me and another chef in the kitchen which is her daughter and she is just as nasty, I feel like I could blow a fuse at any moment, I'm so stuck for a new career because cheffing is all I know and I actually start crying when I think like this because I love it so much but no kitchen ever suits me.


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

Best wishes for a happier future. Hang in there and find what’s in YOUR best interest.


----------



## MartinHughes (Oct 4, 2021)

adamschofield95 said:


> I'm a head chef that's slowly fallen out of love with cooking, I have recently started this new job and I have found the manager to be unbearable, she is completely two faced, not willing to budge on ideas for the menu, she has to have the specials board packed out with 4 starters 4 mains and 4 desserts, and that's just the specials menu the main menu is atleast 20 dishes big and not including desserts, I am paid only £10 an hour and I put in a solid 50 hour week every week, there is only me and another chef in the kitchen which is her daughter and she is just as nasty, I feel like I could blow a fuse at any moment, I'm so stuck for a new career because cheffing is all I know and I actually start crying when I think like this because I love it so much but no kitchen ever suits me.


There are enough jobs available right now that you should be able to find something better, the idea of trying to produce a menu that large with such limited staff scares the hell out of me.

look for something new and remember the lessons you have learned from this experience and you will be able to spot the red flags a lot quicker next time, and good luck.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

You've heard the phrase 

People don't quit their job, they quit their boss.

You're not quitting your craft. Just quit your boss.


----------



## calvados.boulard (Oct 6, 2020)

Don't let them push you around. Life is too short to deal with nonsense like that. You mention a new career, but perhaps as a first step, find a new employer.


----------



## frankie007 (Jan 17, 2015)

Sit down decide what would be your dream job and see how you can get there. There must be something you would like to do. Many years ago I had my own place but went bust. Got depressed and after years of working in restaurants went to work for outside catering outfit as a CDP. I was with them for a year and from there went to Head Chef job in Spain where I lived for 5 years and loved it. I just needed that year to get my head sorted. Leaving the place you are in now would be the firs step I think.....


----------



## adamschofield95 (Oct 29, 2021)

Thank you everyone for responding, I kind of thought I was just venting and ranting to myself it's actually without sound soft very comforting and amazing that i have had all of you respond to it, I do think that I should try one more time at a different place before I hang up my chef whites for good, I really do love this industry it has taught me so much.


----------



## riffwraith (Dec 19, 2014)

I have never worked in a kitchen, but have worked for some aholes. I agree with what's been said by the others. Leave this place, and find work elsewhere - don't let one or two aholes chase you out of a career. Not everyone is an ahole, and not everyone is like the people you describe. 

Cheers.


----------



## chefwriter (Oct 31, 2012)

In case you're still reading responses I'll add two cents. 
You haven't lost your love of cooking and never will. You are just surrounded by idiots who don't have the correct focus. They are dragging you down. So do not tolerate your current situation. Start looking for a proper kitchen staffed by people who love the business and know what they are doing. 
Remember that cooking and working in restaurants are not the same thing all the time. Find a place where the menu shows a love of cooking and the staff are proud of what they do because they also love what they do. If you can afford it, eat there. Talk to the waitstaff about what it's like there. If you get the feeling that it would be a good place, it probably is. 
But you need to get out of where you are as soon as possible.


----------



## danib (Feb 24, 2017)

Amen to the choir: quit the boss, not the food.

Come over to the States: I could put you to work in 8 good kitchens tomorrow : )

And, do a good self-assessment and remember what it is you are good at AND love to do, and figure out how to get paid for that. People who love food and have the skills to do it will always find good work, if they're creative!


----------



## adamschofield95 (Oct 29, 2021)

All of this is unbelievable how many of you guys are giving advice right now, I've just gone through the replies and I'm nearly crying, thank you all so much, but yes definitely amen to the choir in quitting the boss, it's happened so many times now.


----------



## phaedrus (Dec 23, 2004)

adamschofield95 said:


> All of this is unbelievable how many of you guys are giving advice right now, I've just gone through the replies and I'm nearly crying, thank you all so much, but yes definitely amen to the choir in quitting the boss, it's happened so many times now.


As others have said, people tend to quit bosses not jobs. I've been in your shoes, unhappy with a place and wondering if it's me getting tired of cooking. But so far even after 30+ years my love of cooking endures. Maybe just try a change of scenery.

Good luck! Please let us know how it goes.


----------



## L'uovo vulcanico (Nov 9, 2020)

Take mechanics classes at the Community college, or Accounting classes at the same place, take an apprenticeship at a manufacturing plant, or even get your car out and do Door Dash. Get hold of the DHS classes in Anniston, and take classes Way outside of food. Learn a new trade. Serious, when you;re done with making food as art as a career, its best to get out, leave it to those who still have the love in their hearts, and find what REALLY makes your heart sing.... Because THATS where you need to be. 

I was in the trade for a decade and a half. I felt then as you did and got trained in another trade, did Emergency Management for 15 years. Cool gig, got to climb bridges and save lives. Awesone second career Got to direct a whole state's emergency response organization, and got a hell of a pension when I pulled the plug, Then I got back into foodm and because I;d been in and out and back in, I found my love again was here. I had a Rich and Full life doing other stuff, but now I want to follow my heart once again. 

YOU have to be in love with what YOU do. IF you feel its time to move on, then DO IT and don't look back. If you come back we'll welcome you with (almost- ha ha ha) open arms... but YOU have to be the captain of the ship of your soul. Not everyone can do this as a career, but it can give you the foundation to make whatever your life leads to. I sure as hell know it did me.

In 20 or 30 or even 50 years, if you;re up to it, the trades will be there to welcome you... IF (one BIG M-F Big) you are willing to put up with the shit, and the slog, and the agony of falling back in love with food. 

Good luck and Goddess bless!!!


----------



## Stevenmark (Nov 27, 2021)

Good decision. Wish you the best of luck.


----------

